# seatbelt warning light



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

From time to time the seatbelt warning light illuminates on the dash. The 'check engine' will come one at the same time. My seatbelt is fastened so that isn't the problem.

Sometimes this will happen when I first start the car or after I have been driving for a while. It doesn't seem to matter. Sometimes the light will go out on its' own and there are times when it remains on for the entire time I am driving.

Any ideas?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is the microswitch in the belt coupler typically and is hard to fix. I will blow it out with compressed air while holding a rag around the air nozzle so that the dirt and grease don't go everywhere. Other than that I don't know what else to tell you other than replace it.

Troy


----------

